# Avez-vous une idée de quand l'iPod nano 7G sortira ?



## Zeta (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Je me demandais si vous pouviez me prédire approximativement quand l'iPod nano 7G sortira. Est-ce qu'il risque plus de sortir dans une semaine, un mois, deux mois, un an ? Même si vous ne savez pas précisément, si vous pouviez me dire une date même très approximative ça serait bien.
Voila.


----------



## Larme (3 Septembre 2011)

En théorie, la prochaine mise à jour de la gamme iPod _devrait_ avoir lieu cet automne...


----------



## Hello. (3 Septembre 2011)

Mais début d'automne quand même non ?  J'ai entendu dire ici que ce serait entre le 20/9 et le 20/10


----------

